# The Lounge > The Trading Post >  8foot tank and stand for sale

## plankton

my friend 

selling his 8ftx18"x2ft  lxwxh tank with stand

the tank is not drilled in very good condision
looking for about £150 but i think he be open to offers 
pickup only from blackpool
please dont pm me 

you can ring or text John on 07899074296


:thanks:

----------

